# SUBVOD mega TC tanks



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

I've got a SUBVOD mega TC kit which comes fitted with a Toptank mini. I was wondering if this is replacable with a different tank? The Toptank mini leaks a lot through the airvents and I'd like to try other tanks if it's possible. Still new to all of this so apologies if my questions are a bit silly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> I've got a SUBVOD mega TC kit which comes fitted with a Toptank mini. I was wondering if this is replacable with a different tank? The Toptank mini leaks a lot through the airvents and I'd like to try other tanks if it's possible. Still new to all of this so apologies if my questions are a bit silly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you can totally change the tank on it! Just make sure whatever coil is in your other tank would be a similar resistance to what you would normally use in the Toptank.


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

Awesome to hear! Any suggestions? I don't have knowledge of rebuildable coils yet and would want to leave that until I buy a proper mod. So something similar to the toptank mini where I can just buy 0.5 or 0.1 ohm coils.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzz_33 (3/6/16)

You just gotta make sure you get a tank that the mod can power. Maybe post some of the tanks you had in mind


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

I'm honestly not sure at all. Like I said I'm still very new to all of this. The mod has a 2300mAh battery if that helps at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (3/6/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> I've got a SUBVOD mega TC kit which comes fitted with a Toptank mini. I was wondering if this is replacable with a different tank? The Toptank mini leaks a lot through the airvents and I'd like to try other tanks if it's possible. Still new to all of this so apologies if my questions are a bit silly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi @Chewwybukka , I have the Subvod TC Kit as well, mainly used as travel device and at work, it should not leak and I havent had the same experience. I would rather suggest that you take the Subvod to the guys at Sir Vape and have them check it out. If you do deside to put on another tank, bear in mind that (according to instruction on box) the subvod TC does not have a voltage/ wattage adjustment and is made to optimally work on 0.5ohm power/wattage mode and 0.1 ohm *TC* Mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

Thanks @acorn I've been doing some research and it does look like a common problem with these tanks. Loads of people are moaning of their tanks leaking when they lie them down. But yes, I think I'll head through to Sir Vape and get their opinion as well. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (3/6/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> Thanks @acorn I've been doing some research and it does look like a common problem with these tanks. Loads of people are moaning of their tanks leaking when they lie them down. But yes, I think I'll head through to Sir Vape and get their opinion as well. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I do agree with @acorn here, to be honest, if anything I would recommend the Toptank to you! I haven't found anything myself that would replace my Subtank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nick (3/6/16)

No expert on this particular tank but if its juice leaking through air vents then its due to overspill into the main tube (the right word escapes me) possible from over filling .. just do not fill to the brim..


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

Nick said:


> No expert on this particular tank but if its juice leaking through air vents then its due to overspill into the main tube (the right word escapes me) possible from over filling .. just do not fill to the brim..



I've only been filling the tank just over half because I was afraid to overfill from the word go, so I don't think that's it


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/6/16)

The toptank can also leak through the air vents if the coil head is not sealing properly, are you using the RBA deck or a stock coil? If a stock coil just try tighten it a little more, if the RBA check the small washer at the deck head. Since it's already leaked, you may have to wipe inside of the tank base, can be done with tweezers and a ball of cotton, or an ear bud.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> The toptank can also leak through the air vents if the coil head is not sealing properly, are you using the RBA deck or a stock coil? If a stock coil just try tighten it a little more, if the RBA check the small washer at the deck head. Since it's already leaked, you may have to wipe inside of the tank base, can be done with tweezers and a ball of cotton, or an ear bud.



I'm using the the stock coil, I've even switched out the coil with a different brand new one and tightened it even more. It's fine if it stands upright, but as soon as I lay it down on it's side it starts leaking. I'll try cleaning out the tank base even more. Sigh. I actually think I should just go back to Sir Vape and hear what they say, maybe the tank has a manufacturing defect.


----------



## DaveH (3/6/16)

Chewwybukka said:


> I've got a SUBVOD mega TC kit which comes fitted with a Toptank mini. I was wondering if this is replacable with a different tank? The Toptank mini leaks a lot through the airvents and I'd like to try other tanks if it's possible. Still new to all of this so apologies if my questions are a bit silly



My suggestion would be to get a Cubis tank - it doesn't leak even when it is lying down.

All my Kanger tanks leak to a greater or lesser amount when they are laid down.
Dave


----------



## DaveH (3/6/16)

Subvod with a Cubis tank ......... beautiful 



And no leaks 
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chewwybukka (3/6/16)

Yessss @DaveH That looks perfect! Thanks for the advise!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (3/6/16)

I agree with the above comments about the Subtank, it should not leak. Also suspect maybe a bad batch of coils?


----------

